

Ratio for a good life exposed as 'nonsense'  - vectorbunny
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/352354/title/Ratio_for_a_good_life_exposed_as_nonsense

======
lutusp
A typical psychological "science" story, in which psychologists use math they
don't understand, in a way that distorts the equation's original meaning, to
impress other psychologists who also don't understand either math or science.

